# Cambria Jamaal: Arabian yearling filly



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

FAT, camped out behind (and not because she is stretched) and has small, round hocks that are a bit too high. Needs her feet done.. badly...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

shes got some more growing to do. her feet are not that bad I seen a heck of alot worst. For a growing filly shes descent weight. maybe a tad bit lighter but heck better then skin and bones. I wont judge conformation on anything under 2 because they tend to be lanky alot and have growth sperts. would love to see more pics though.
and ELANA try being a bit more nicer in your posts that was a tad bit harsh.

TRR


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

It's funny TRR, the seller has a ranch name Timber Ranch in Utah!! Perhaps I should take this as a sign from the Powers that be! The weight and her feet can be rectified...

I guess what I'm asking should've been posed more directly: Do you think she would win championship for Halter and Western Pleasure?


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

This is her dam: Royal Rubyana









This is her sire: Knight of Jamaal


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

TRR.. not meant to be terse. Just straight up and to the point on limited time. The OP asked an opinion and I gave it.. on a horse she is looking to purchase on a limited budget. 

Small, round hocks are a reasonably serious fault. Not keeping up with a horse's feet can be a red flag (too untrained to handle? Owner having $$ troubles? while the first one can usually be rectified, the second can lead to less than truthful advertising). Fat can hide a lot of faults (and the extra weight on a yearling can lead to stuff like Osteo Chondrosis and Epiphysitis). 

I just call 'em as I see 'em. Not meaning to be mean.. just if you are going to purchase something and are on a budget.. it would seem straight up opinions would be the way to go. 

I have purchased and rescued and turned around a LOT of horses. This is a yearling and there is many a slip twixt the cup and the lip when you are dealing with a horse that is growing. It is wise to keep in mind the old saying, "Tops may come but Bottoms never." IOW's the legs she has will not change at 12 months old. 

To the OP, from these photos I cannot say she would do that well in halter. I would place her below a horse with better hocks and better hind leg angles. I would also place her below a horse with a more open shoulder that lays back better.. 

No idea on the WP.. as that is training and attitude as well as conformation. 

Who do you have lined up to train this (or any other) young horse you purchase?


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Elana said:


> TRR.. not meant to be terse. Just straight up and to the point on limited time. The OP asked an opinion and I gave it.. on a horse she is looking to purchase on a limited budget.
> 
> Small, round hocks are a reasonably serious fault. Not keeping up with a horse's feet can be a red flag (too untrained to handle? Owner having $$ troubles? while the first one can usually be rectified, the second can lead to less than truthful advertising). Fat can hide a lot of faults (and the extra weight on a yearling can lead to stuff like Osteo Chondrosis and Epiphysitis).
> 
> ...


I will be under the leadership of a Church elder of mine, who has ridden horses since he was knee high to a cricket.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Another question, as long as I am asking them... are either her sire or her dam Champion Halter horses? If they have been shown in halter and not placed or gone far, it is likely their offspring will not either. 

When you are on a budget you will probably find nice horses.. for the money (in this economy especially). However, you are looking for a horse you can make into a champion and that is tough to do on a budget because you are looking for that diamond in a pile of rubble. Got to look at lots and lots of horses... 

..and remember, opinions of photos on a horse forum only go so far. If you are intent on a halter Arabian that will show well and do well, find a trusted mentor who has shown halter Arabs successfully to go with you and look in person at horses. I say halter Arabs because it is a specialty.. just like AQHA Halter is a specialty.. just like dressage is a specialty and so forth. 

Being an experienced horse person is not enough. You need someone who is an experienced horse person and who knows this breed and how the competition is stacking up out in the ring.. and what specifically you need in both horse and training.

Good luck! You have a lot to think about and I hope you find that diamond!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously I do not see anything glaringly wrong with her at all. And sorry but I don't agree with what Elana said. She's not camped out, they have her set up sort of goofy and she is not standing square. While her hooves may need some trimming, they are not terrible. She's young yet. And she is by no means fat at all. Very nice filly!!

Nice pedigree, I especially love the dam's bloodlines. I saw her great great grand sire, Ali Jamal, at the Scottsdale show in 1989. Ohhh and she has a line to *Eleuzis too!

The *Muscat-bred horses did well in western pleasure. At least the horses around the MN/WI area sure did.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Remali said:


> Seriously I do not see anything glaringly wrong with her at all. And sorry but I don't agree with what Elana said. She's not camped out, they have her set up sort of goofy and she is not standing square. While her hooves may need some trimming, they are not terrible. She's young yet. And she is by no means fat at all. Very nice filly!!
> 
> Nice pedigree, I especially love the dam's bloodlines. I saw her great great grand sire, Ali Jamal, at the Scottsdale show in 1989. Ohhh and she has a line to *Eleuzis too!
> 
> The *Muscat-bred horses did well in western pleasure. At least the horses around the MN/WI area sure did.


Remali I believe you may be right...upon talking to the seller, when taking these photos, she said Bria was more interested in getting back with the other horses and that she had to have kids walk by her to get her attention for that head shot. I have about 30 other pics from birth all the way through to now; thinking about posting them here but don't really see a point because she's already grown past that stage. Personally I think the whole "camped out" issue is because she still has some growing to do and also the fact that she wasn't really focused on getting her picture(s) taken. In my two hour conversation with the seller, she is very sweet and willing to do anything you ask her to do. Kids can hop on her bareback and she isn't skittish at all. Even if I don't come close to getting her any notable championships in the arena, my dream of having a horse of my own will have come true...that's the entire point of this anyway. Perhaps if bred to Stival or Trussardi, she will throw some seahorse babies who will grow up to be champions. My whole agenda was not to create a monstrosity of the breed, but rather to bring the look of the desert lines back. I'm not here to fit my horse into a cookie cutter version of the breed. 

That said, conformation schmoformation, I'm ready to throw that out the window just for the sheer fact that I have a beautiful equine friend to be there for me in a way that nobody will understand.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

AbsitVita said:


> That said, conformation schmoformation, I'm ready to throw that out the window just for the sheer fact that I have a beautiful equine friend to be there for me in a way that nobody will understand.


Agree with this 100%.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't see anything glaringly wrong. I don't see a National Champion halter prospect, but I don't much care for Halter conformation either. 
As per WP, that all depends on her ability, which you won't know until you start her. But she is a nice looking filly, even if she isn't smooth enough for Halter, I do see performance prospect.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Whisper, your input is valuable to me because you are more experienced with Arabians than I am. I hope I learn some vital key points from you in the future.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No problem! 
The only thing that I don't like that stands out for me is the way her neck ties into withers. But she is only a yearling - tgat can change dratstically. Good hip, nice shoulder, great short back, lovely face. She really took after Soho Carol in that respect. 
She has an interesting mixture of new Halter horses and older Performance horses. Soho Carol was very exotic and alot of his foals have been exported over seas. Ali Jamaal is a great Halter producer, I just find him over used. 
LOVE her dam lines. Muscat and Naridaini are two of my favourites, tossed in with Khemosabi and Bey Shah. These guys produced lots of substance and excellent working horses that have done extremely well in both the Western Pleasure and Reining rings. I'm a sucker for old foundation lines her dam has some of the best. 
She could change alot in a year or two and blossom into a Halter prospect, and seeing as how I'm assuming she isn't futurity nominated, waiting to do Halter as a three/four year old is just fine. 
Arabians are late maturers, so you probably won't see her at her best until about five or six.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't plan to even start climbing on her back until she's 4....hate when horses get swayback from being ridden too early! I'm 5', maybe 105 lbs soaking wet but still...I want to train her naturally using Monty's techniques with her and her get when that time comes. Forget all the "jumping on their backs and holding on for dear life" horse breaking, the only thing that truly breaks with that IMO is the horse's spirit.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice filly!

But, wait a minute.... the seller told you that "kids can hop on her bareback".... are you talking about Bria, or her dam? I sure hope it is not Bria....she is way waaaaay too young for any weight at all on her back. If it were me and that was the case, I would be asking the seller some very serious questions regarding that.

They really do not get a sway back from being ridden too young (sway back is in older horses), but the legs are what is the issue if ridden too young, it is way too hard on the horse's legs/knees.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Possibly her dam, not sure she just said "she" but we were talking about both horses at the time...she tended to jump off to new things in the conversation sometimes. Could be because she's got a lot going on. I hope she meant Rubyana, the dam. I have a lot of pics of Bria none of which include kids upon her back...


----------

